# Fire-rated walls for top floor of an over/under duplex?  Is it required?



## EnvisionMan (Feb 22, 2014)

The code book does not address this, so that would normally mean it is not required.  But that logic isn't reliable, so...

I am designing an over/under duplex.  The ceiling/floor assembly is fire rated (1 hour).  The exterior walls of the lower dwelling is also rated (1 hour).

But what about the 2nd floor?  Is there any reason for the exterior walls of the top unit to be fire-rated?  Again, logic would say no.  The code doesn't mention it.  But perhaps there is some other reason why my logic is wrong?

p.s. there are no structures within 15 feet of the duplex

Thanks!


----------



## ICE (Feb 22, 2014)

But what about the 2nd floor?  Is there any reason for the exterior walls of the top unit to be fire-rated?

Maybe above first floor windows.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 23, 2014)

Just the walls supporting the rated floor assembly are required to be fire resistance-rated.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree, walls supporting the 1 HR rated first floor/ceiling assembly, above that, no requirement..........


----------



## ICE (Feb 23, 2014)

He's not looking for a code, he's looking for a reason.


----------



## EnvisionMan (Feb 23, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> He's not looking for a code, he's looking for a reason.


Uh... sorta... if there is a code I am not aware of, then THAT would be a reason as well.

When I say, "Is there a reason..." I don't mean can you think of any sort of silly reason at all... what I mean is has anyone had an inspector quote a passage in the code (that is a reason) or enforce an interpretation of something not exactly in the code (another reason) or simply enforce it because their boss told them to (yet another reason).  I want to be prepared for any 'reason' the inspector might throw at me.

Thanks!


----------

